# Spiegeldämmung



## RastaROCKET (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Fotofreunde,

ich hab vor kurzem noch eine Canon A1 geschenkt bekommen bei der jedoch die Spiegeldämmung zerbröckelt!
Nun mag ich nicht 10Meter für was weiss ich vieviel Kohle kaufen wenn ich nur knapp 4cm brauche!
Meine Frage: gibt es unter Euch ein par Bastler die so noch was zuhause rumfliegen haben, oder eine Ahnung haben wo ich so etwas herbekomme?

Porto und die Dämmung würde ich selbstverständlich auch bezahlen

Vielen Dank

Kristof


----------



## RastaROCKET (9. November 2003)

*Kann mir den wirklich keiner helfen?!*

Hallo noch mal!

Hat von Euch Freaks den keiner einen Streifen rumfliegen? Oder gute Beziehungen zu einem Fachgeschäft ? 
Ich habe mittlerweile Canon angeschreiben und sämtliche Vertragswerkstätten! Meistens konnten sie mir nicht helfen oder wollten für einen Streifen unverschämte 10€! 
Ich hoffe Ihr habt doch was für mich!

Danke

Kristof


----------



## Vincent (11. November 2003)

Tut mir leid, sowas habe ich nicht. Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass ein netter Verkäufer eines wirklich guten Ladens dir da mal was abzwicken wird...


----------

